# High pitch metal squealing



## EricAnweiler (Nov 4, 2014)

I have an'05 altima and have been hearing a high pitch metal grinding/squealing. It only typically happens when I've been on the road for about an hour or more. I know it's not the brakes because it happens primarily without braking. It's been suggested that it could be the bearings but haven't checked yet. Any other suggestions?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Just because it happens primarily when not braking, it doesn't rule out the possibility that it could be the brakes...specifically the wear sensors. Brake pads often wear at an angle, so they are designed with the sensor at the end of the pad that tends to wear out first. When you depress the brakes, it can straighten out the pad and create a slight clearance between the rotor and the wear sensor. Just the same, it wouldn't hurt to have them checked. An idler or accessory drive pulley bearing could be making the noise or even the belt. It's hard to diagnose a noise concern without being able to hear it for oneself.


----------



## EricAnweiler (Nov 4, 2014)

That is true, I'll probably take off the tires to check the life of my pads. Just interesting that it's only after a longer drive


----------

